# My dalmation molly finally had her fry



## Madam Macaw (Jan 29, 2008)

I didn’t have time to download the fry pictures last night but here are the proud momma and poppa. She had about 35-40 last night

Rocky – the dad









Momma – who has yet to be named (son want’s to). This was her almost 2 weeks ago:

















This is the platinum one that is still pregnant, not a good pic but you can see how big she is:









I moved the black and platinum one into the big 55 gallon tank. There is alot of plants in there, plus I added some fake floating ones for when she has the fry. My 10 gallon is now housing all of the fry and the two small clown plecos. I can't believe how much bigger the molly fry are when they are born compared to the sword fry. I will post pictures tonight or tomorrow.

Oh, and from the looks of it - there is one really light one, one really dark one and the rest look brown - so I can't wait to see the markings that come out on them. I am one excited grandma!!!


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

Hahah great job.
My guppy just had fry to but the parents dont eat them. The fry swm right beside them when they are eating.


----------



## Madam Macaw (Jan 29, 2008)

Even though I don't think she ate any at all since they are about 35-40, I didn't want to take the chance and had the 10 gallon there anyways. They are so adorable! Hopefully, I will get the pics up tomorrow.


----------



## boulie (Mar 2, 2008)

Wonderful. Gr8 job.


----------



## Madam Macaw (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks boulie. I hope to get the pics up today. I woke up feeling a bit under the weather.


----------

